
PiePal: Order A Pizza With The Push Of A Button - venutip
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2013/11/12/244828150/this-device-lets-you-order-a-pizza-with-the-push-of-a-button
======
badwetter
And another exchange dried up in China in recent days taking the bitcoins with
them.

------
venutip
Just another solution looking for a problem.

~~~
throwaway1979
C'mon ... this is just some guy's hobby project. It is cute, it was built. I
say, fantastic!

